# Good book on spindle moulders and jigs for spindle moulders



## pgrbff (8 Dec 2021)

Can anyone reccommend a good book, or other resource, on spindle moulders and jigs for spindle moulders?


----------



## Austin Branson (8 Dec 2021)

Hello pgrbff, I’d like one too! I have ‘Spindle Moulder Handbook’ by Eric Stephenson, which is pretty good, and I have seen a video produced a while ago by Roy Sutton which I found very informative. Good luck, and best wishes, Austin


----------



## Ollie78 (8 Dec 2021)

I have the spindle moulder handbook too, pretty good. 
I also bought an American book, something like the Shaper handbook. It was ridiculous, most if the stuff was obviously dangerous and in Europe quite frankly illegal. So don't bother with that one.

Ollie


----------



## pgrbff (14 Dec 2021)

Ollie78 said:


> I have the spindle moulder handbook too, pretty good.
> I also bought an American book, something like the Shaper handbook. It was ridiculous, most if the stuff was obviously dangerous and in Europe quite frankly illegal. So don't bother with that one.
> 
> Ollie


Unfortunately I have ordered the Shaper book, Taunton usually publish good books.


----------



## Jacob (14 Dec 2021)

Yes Eric Stephenson's book. Older editions tell you about older methods now deprecated.


----------



## guineafowl21 (14 Dec 2021)

pgrbff said:


> Unfortunately I have ordered the Shaper book, Taunton usually publish good books.


Stephenson’s book:
Good up-to-date info on safe practice, but a lot of the book is dedicated to advanced stuff, like profile grinding and fancy machines/accessories. I’ve looked up a few things in there, and not found much on tenoning or power feeds, but plenty of banging on about glazing bar recovery systems and such.

Shaper book:
Much more approachable and pragmatic, but to be read after the above so you know which practices to avoid. The book falls open naturally at certain pages and is covered in sawdust where I’ve had it open, referring to it in the shop. 

Roy Sutton’s vid:


Also have a look at Bradshaw Joinery (Youtube).


----------



## Ollie78 (15 Dec 2021)

pgrbff said:


> Unfortunately I have ordered the Shaper book, Taunton usually publish good books.


I don't think that's the dodgy one I have, as you say Taunton normally do decent stuff.
Pretty sure mine was called shaper handbook, can't find it now. 

Ollie


----------



## JobandKnock (15 Dec 2021)

Jacob said:


> Older editions tell you about older methods now deprecated.


*Deprecated?* You mean banned because too many people lost their fingers on them?


----------



## Peter Sefton (15 Dec 2021)

I agree the ‘Spindle Moulder Handbook’ by Eric Stephenson is very good, can't say I have seen anything else worth reading on the subject that's up to date and safe.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## heimlaga (3 Jan 2022)

The Americans were very good at spindle moulders in the 1910-s but then they decided it was good enough and essentially they still live in the 1910-s while we Europeans have moved on.

A bit like the ridiculously oldfashioned log trailers still used in Finland. They were very good in the 1950-ies and then development halted.


----------



## Inspector (3 Jan 2022)

heimlaga said:


> A bit like the ridiculously oldfashioned log trailers still used in Finland. They were very good in the 1950-ies and then development halted.



I took a quick look and they don't appear much different than the ones I've seen on the West Coast, maybe smaller for shorter logs. How should they be improved? Sorry for the thread hijack.

Pete


----------



## heimlaga (4 Jan 2022)

I think about the sort of trailers used by smallholders behind their tractors. Many still use trailers with a flat bed and a single axle with lorry wheels. The stakes are often welded in place and if not they fit into a short lenght of tube welded to the frame so that they can only be removed after unloading. The wheel base is usually wider than the tractor. Try loading and offloading such a trailer by hand and you quickly come to hate small scale logging. Everything has to be lifted by hand over the top of the wheels and then over the top of the stakes or end first from behind.

Now that larger landowners have swithed to using grapple loaders and trailers with bent stakes one can import from Sweden a secondhand boggi trailer on which the stakes can be let loose for unloading all for just a little more than the price of the materials in a home made Finnish style trailer. The boggi is under the bed and the wheelbase fits in the ruts behind the tractor. The Finns stubbornly stick to their trailer style making them at home as there are no commercial makers anymore.


----------



## clogs (4 Jan 2022)

it'd be nice just to have the tree's to log......hahaha....
pretty much a banned sport here.....have heard there is a small black market for those local wild trees....
Thats unless u count butchering olive trees....
I watched several olive farmers locally and what they cut down and burn in the field is a disgrace..
apart from the waste of firewood all those turning blanks...mmmmmm


----------

